# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Tenacious' Workbook

## Tenacious

I guess I should introduce myself, I’m Tenacious and I’m actively trying to induce Lucidity. I found this site after being told about it by my brother after having a Lucid Dream purely by chance. I read up on it all, and found this site to be very clean and informative on the subject so I joined. 

I didn’t do much on my Lucid Dream that I had, simply realized I was dreaming, out of nowhere, and started to walk around. I was in awe of the vividness of it, and how it felt so real. Anyway, onto the info:

*Reality Checks:*
Plug my nose
Check out my hands
Try and remember how I got to where I am

*Dream Signs:*
Schools
Relatives
Friends

*Short Term Goals:*
Improve my Dream Recall
Manage to successfully recall three full dreams

*Long Term Goals:*
Attain a Lucid Dream again
Have Lucid Dream’s on a regular basis

*Lucid Dream/Dream Recall History:*

I’ve had one Lucid Dream that I can remember, purely by chance like I said – but I’ve probably had a few when I was younger that I can’t remember. 

I’ve only been actively trying to recall my dreams for a couple of days, but I only remember snippets of my dreams at the moment, I’m sure that will improve in time though. 

*Current Technique:*

I’ve been practicing being aware for the last couple of days, noticing all the little things that I didn’t before, so hopefully that will translate into my dreams.

I read up on the techniques that are used here on Dreamviews, and decided on using a MILD Variation, the Daydream Awareness Technique. I do sometimes go off in my own world during the day and create stories in my mind so that’s probably why it appealed to me. 

I’ll add WBTB to my arsenal soon, as I’ve read only good things on it.

-

Anyway, if I've missed anything I was supposed to put here then let me know.  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Welcome, and great start on your workbook!  You've already made a whole series of excellent choices: focusing on dream recall, MILD / Daydream Awareness, and the eventual addition of WBTB.  (I resisted WBTB for many weeks when I first started -- good on you for avoiding this mistake!  It is a huge boost to LDing.)

My only suggestion was going to be to start a Dream Journal, but I see that you've already beat me to it.   :smiley: 

Keep up the good work!  I'm looking forward to hearing more from you.

----------


## paigeyemps

::welcome::  Tenacious!

Workbook looks good. One question though: what are some of the things you wanna do when you get lucid?

Cheers!

----------


## Tenacious

Thank you, both, for your kind welcome!  :smiley: 

As for your question, Paige, the reason I want to Lucid Dream is because I find it fascinating how the you can do all these things while sleeping, and I'd like to test the boundaries of what my subconscious can think up. Another reason, not the sole reason, is that probably once a month, I have a couple of nightmares which I think could be stopped or better yet, changed into something I would enjoy with Lucid Dreaming. And I guess, I'd just like to fight dragons or something like that.  :Cheeky: 

I practiced my techniques last night before bed but didn't attain Lucidity, but it's early, so I'm not discouraged. Managed to remember one dream last night which I think took influence from a book I was reading, it must have seeped into my dream as some of the elements in my dream were the same as in the book.

I can't post links yet, but if anyone want to check it out then it's in my DJ, it's not very long as my recall isn't great yet but at least it's something.  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Ahh, I see. That is a very nice reason. I've used lucid dreaming to get over (not totally yet) some of my fears, and I am very thankful for that. I hope the same goes for you.

Oh and check this out for inspiration: http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/1000-t...-dream-104556/

Good job with the recall btw, it _is_ something.  ::D:

----------


## Booney

Welcome, like the others before me already said, you're of to a great start.
Recall, MILD, and the additional WBTB are the perfect starters kit as it comes to LD in my view. I just used WBTB for the first time last night and it brought me great results.
Don't be discouraged by how long it takes to attain lucidity everyones journey is different, some attain it over night, some take a few days, weeks or over a month.
But if you're really dedicated we all get there in time.

----------


## Tenacious

Thanks for the link, Paige, I'll have a look through it and no doubt I'll get some fun ideas of what to do when I get more experienced with Lucid Dreams. 

After this post I'll probably be doing general updates every few days instead of day to day.

I've established I night time routine, which includes reading some of a book before bed to help me relax as I've found I sleep easier after reading, after that I visualize a dream scene, becoming Lucid and then daydreaming until I fall asleep. 

Last night didn't go so well, couldn't remember any dreams but I feel like I can, like what the dream was about is right there waiting to be remembered, but I just can't remember, aha. I didn't get a good sleep last night as I was disturbed throughout the night, and I'm pretty tired right now, so I should get a good sleep tonight.

----------


## CanisLucidus

No worries.  Better sleep really does enable better recall so I am sure tonight will be better for you.

Either way, it's good to still write down anything that comes back to you, even fleeting emotions, scene fragments, or abstract ideas.  If nothing else, it helps keep firmly in your mind the notion that your dreams really are important to you.

----------


## Tenacious

Wassup people?

Last night was the first night in a few days that I was able to get a really good nights sleep which I think really helped. I woke up during the night and attempted WBTB, unfortunately it didn't work but there is always the next night, right? I think my recall definitely benefited from the increased sleep as I managed to recall four dreams last night, as opposed to my usual one fragment, if you want to check it out then go right ahead, I've posted them in my DJ.  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey Tenacious, great job on the recall!

Lololol "time to get rid of my PS3" >>>> gets a PS2  ::lol::

----------


## Tenacious

Yeah, I thought that was extremely odd when I woke up.  ::lol:: 

I've started to notice some recurring themes in my dreams that I'll add to the opening post soon, like in most of my dreams some of my friends are in it, family members, old schools, etc etc. Managed to recall three dreams in the last two days, so it's getting somewhat consistent that I'll recall at least one a night. No Lucid's as of yet, but that doesn't bother as I'm finding even my normal dreams to be rather interesting to me, like the fact I traded in a PS3 for a PS2 and a can of food propelled me into the air  ::lol:: .

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I've started to notice some recurring themes in my dreams that I'll add to the opening post soon, like in most of my dreams some of my friends are in it, family members, old schools, etc etc. Managed to recall three dreams in the last two days, so it's getting somewhat consistent that I'll recall at least one a night. No Lucid's as of yet, but that doesn't bother as I'm finding even my normal dreams to be rather interesting to me, like the fact I traded in a PS3 for a PS2 and a can of food propelled me into the air .



Totally agree on the interesting non-lucid content.  Most of us aren't going to be hitting LD after LD every single REM period so it's important not to lose sight of the fact that non-lucid dreams can be interesting and amazingly cool in their own right.  That's the other side of the coin with dream recall.  Not only does it help you learn to LD, but it also serves as a nice reward in its own right on the nights where you don't have an LD.

It's also good to hear that you're racking up new dream signs!  This is the process of familiarizing yourself with your own dreamworld and you've got it going exactly right.  Keep it up.

----------


## Tenacious

Hey everyone. 

I added my dream signs to the opening post and shall be updating my goals and such another time.

I didn't remember any dreams last night, which I put down to the fact that I was out late last night and didn't get a lot of sleep. There is always the next night though. 

I'm going to do a WBTB tonight, the recent ones that I've done I've been doing it for 5 - 10 minutes, this time I'll stay up for 30 - 60 minutes and see if that makes a difference.

----------


## Xanous

That sounds like a good plan. And your attitude is good about the recall. I still have nights were I remember nothing at all and you're right it depends on how much sleep you have been getting. Good luck on the WBTB!

----------


## Tenacious

::banana:: 

Last night I had a brief Lucid Dream, I became aware when I was taking part in a UFC fight, which wasn't the greatest place to realize but at least I did. I woke up soon after, not because I became too excited or anything, a couple of seconds after I became Lucid, my alarm went off.  ::?:  Curse that alarm. 

I've noticed the Dream Journal system is down, so I'll post all my Dreams that I've catalogued when it becomes available again.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Last night I had a brief Lucid Dream, I became aware when I was taking part in a UFC fight, which wasn't the greatest place to realize but at least I did. I woke up soon after, not because I became too excited or anything, a couple of seconds after I became Lucid, my alarm went off.  Curse that alarm. 
> 
> I've noticed the Dream Journal system is down, so I'll post all my Dreams that I've catalogued when it becomes available again.



Congratulations on the lucid!  The DJ system appears to be working again, so post this one up when you get the chance.

The dream sounds pretty cool -- having an in-dream MMA fight is one of my long-term goals so I find this neat.  Hopefully you were plopped into the fight in decent position.  Nothing like becoming lucid when some heavyweight beast has you in an armbar.   :smiley:

----------


## Tenacious

Thank you.  :smiley: 

Funny you should mention that because Carlos Condit had be in a precarious position when I became Lucid. I was a fan of him until that.  :Cheeky:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Oh man, you had to go up against a top contender like Condit?  I was hoping to draw some old washed-up tomato can if I had an MMA dream.  The more of a has-been the better.   :Cheeky:   Well, at least you didn't draw a heavyweight.

I'll be sure to check out the DJ entry later.  Sounds like a fun one.   :smiley:   Congrats again on the LD!

----------


## Tenacious

Yesterday I had a really bad headache, so I took a tablet to help cure it, went to sleep and had some really trippy dreams. For example I was in my old school and everyone was asleep on the tables  ::?: . There is more but I'll type them into my Dream Journal when the program becomes available again.

Continuing to reality check when I can and I'm starting to notice things in my daily life that I didn't before, all the different little noises and sights that I wouldn't register before I started to be more aware of my surroundings.

----------


## paigeyemps

You noticing those little things is a great start, and would really help you out in the dream world. That's basically what awareness is about!  ::D:

----------


## Tenacious

Last night I had more extremely trippy dreams, I've had the cold for a couple of days and had a few headaches so that might be affecting my dreams, either way - they're very entertaining aha. 

I tried to update my goals in the opening post but for some reason I can't edit them so I'm just going to post them here: 

*Short Term Goals:*
Have 1 Lucid Dream before the end of November.
Have 3 Lucid Dreams in the month of December.

*Long Term Goals:*
Fly a dragon
Get my revenge on Condit
Have Lucid Dreams on a consistent basis

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Yesterday I had a really bad headache, so I took a tablet to help cure it, went to sleep and had some really trippy dreams.



I love the ambiguity of the statement that you "took a tablet" and then "had some really trippy dreams".   ::D: 

Seriously, though, it's great that your LD practices are still going so well in spite of you being sick.  I have to be honest -- I tend to feel very sorry for myself and let stuff slip if I don't feel very god.  LOL.  Good on you for recognizing this as a good opportunity to experience your dream life with a little "twist" thrown into it.

----------


## Tenacious

I had a really brief Lucid Dream last night, it was really fuzzy and I can't remember much of it. I was in my living room and decided to plug my nose, I could breath but I didn't do anything afterwards, woke up. My recall has took a dive recently, but I put that down to my sleep schedule being messed up recently. 

But at least I can check one of my short term goals off, having another Lucid Dream before the end of November.

----------


## paigeyemps

Congrats Tenacious!  :Party:  

Don't worry, dream quality and lucidity overall will get better the more you have them :3

----------


## Tenacious

I've been lacking motivation recently, despite having a brief Lucid Dream a couple of days ago, I think it's to do with the fact that I've had a cold for the past week or two - but I seem to have shaken it off today, which is a plus. 

Also, something I noticed this morning - this was the first time in a long time that I've been able to sleep in, so when I woke up I checked the time and went back to sleep. I woke up again and only like 15 minutes had passed, and I could recall a dream, but it felt like it was a daydream if you understand what I mean. Like, it's like I just thought that up in my head and thought it was a dream. I'll be amazed if anyone understands what I just wrote, I can barely understand, lol.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I've been lacking motivation recently, despite having a brief Lucid Dream a couple of days ago, I think it's to do with the fact that I've had a cold for the past week or two - but I seem to have shaken it off today, which is a plus. 
> 
> Also, something I noticed this morning - this was the first time in a long time that I've been able to sleep in, so when I woke up I checked the time and went back to sleep. I woke up again and only like 15 minutes had passed, and I could recall a dream, but it felt like it was a daydream if you understand what I mean. Like, it's like I just thought that up in my head and thought it was a dream. I'll be amazed if anyone understands what I just wrote, I can barely understand, lol.



Believe it or not, I actually understand exactly what you mean, heh heh... when you do a WBTB in the late sleep cycles, you are just sitting right on the border between wakefulness and dreaming.  Waking sensations, hypnogogic imagery, and dreams can often coexist and jumble together.  It can be very confusing at times, but I find that I often have moments like this on mornings where I will experience a lucid dream.  It just seems to make it that much more likely that your conscious mind will engage during the dream and bring you into a full-fledged lucid dream.

I'm really sorry to hear that you've been sick!  It really is a bummer, and I feel for you.  I had a lot of trouble keeping up with my practices when I last had a cold (with WBTB being particularly unpleasant.)

Once I felt better and was all done indulging in self-pity (which I tend to do, lol), it was great getting back to it.  I'm glad you are feeling better!

----------


## Tenacious

Attempted a WBTB last night, my dog woke me up in the middle of the night so I thought I might as well attempt one. Didn't become Lucid though, but I did have some interesting dreams through the night. I've noticed that my dreams are taking on a more dark tone now, I'm always involved in something nightmarish now.  ::lol::  

Decided to post a goals for December list:

- Achieve three or more Lucid Dreams
- Continue to improve recall
- Try to implement some form of Dream Control when I become Lucid
- Fly again, but this time in a Lucid and not a normal dream
- Attack Santa's slay and steal all of the presents  ::evil::

----------


## Chimpertainment

Welcome Tenacious! 

nightmarish stuff can suck...maybe this will help. Before bed, feel as positive and optimistic about the dreams you will be having. Be fully accepting of whatever it might be that you will experience. And know, that nothing lasts forever, good or bad. Lucidity is the best defense against nightmares, so keep up the good work  :smiley:

----------


## Tenacious

^ Thank you  :smiley: 

Finally updated my Dream Journal with my dreams from last night, and in those dreams just had to be a nightmare, haha. Funnily enough, I don't actually mind having nightmares now, I find them interesting. 

My awareness training is coming along nicely, still doing RC's and will be having more time now to try WBTB more. It's been a good technique for me so far, that and MILD so looking forward to trying them both together again.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I agree with you on the nightmare thing. Really interesting stuff. One repeating nightmare I've had is one with tornadoes. They happened so often that they became a dream sign and have helped me become lucid a couple times. I had the same thing happen with nightmares about drowning: I would just suddenly be able to breathe underwater, which also helped me get lucid before. Any of your nightmares recurring like that?

----------


## Tenacious

^ When I first read that I thought you wrote Tomatoes instead of Tornadoes.  ::lol::  

Luckily I read back over it, haha. I haven't really noticed a stand out recurring theme unfortunately, they can range from nightmares in my own home to a random building like in my last dream, but I guess a recurring theme is that I'm always being chased by something, only I don't know what that something is.

----------


## Tenacious

Apologies for the lack of updates in this workbook, been swamped recently with coursework. 

As for what I've been doing dreaming wise, since I've been so busy I've not been able to put a lot of effort into attempting to attain lucidity. I've been remembering my dreams, some of which I've noticed some really strange things, like before I discovered Lucid Dreaming I was having really boring, mundane dreams, but now I seem to have really weird dreams where something is really strange. I imagine once I'm able to get back to normal, with my awareness training kicking back in, I'll be able to notice these things and become Lucid. 

Again, apologies for the lack of updates, but in a couple of days I should be less busy and able to put more time in Lucid Dreaming. 

 :smiley:

----------


## Tenacious

Oh hey, where am I?? 

It's been a while since I've updated this, and basically it's because there has been nothing to update. I've been swamped with coursework for the past month which has destroyed any sleep routine and Lucid Dreams attempts. 

Although saying that, just a few minutes ago, I had a nap because I was feeling really tired, and I had a short Lucid Dream which reminded me of this and how much I enjoyed it the first time. And with things clearing up in my schedule, I'll be able to get back into the LD swing of things. Will be re-establishing a sleep routine in the next few days and getting my recall up. 

Speaking of recall, for the past month, it has actually been rather good. I could remember the dreams when I woke up without setting the intention to, but I wouldn't document them because I wouldn't have time. So hopefully that recall continues.

Hopefully I'll have more updates in the next few days.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome, congrats on your LD! Naps are great for that, especially when you're extra tired.

Glad your recall has been great, especially with all that coursework taking up your time. I look forward to more stuff from you.  :smiley:  What was that lucid about anyway, the one you had during your nap? And was it a DILD? I usually DILD when I nap. Anyway, just curious. And welcome back!

----------


## Tenacious

Nothing really huge happened, just felt something was strange and realized I was dreaming. I didn't do an RC though, in hindsight I probably should have as I woke up almost immediately. 

But thanks for the welcome.  :smiley:

----------


## Tenacious

Little update from me - I've started up my Dream Journal after not using it for a while since I was so busy. This time I'm using a paper one instead of using my phone for it, let's see if that changes anything. I'm set up a routine before sleep which I think will help and will start incorporating awareness training into my day, like I used to. I attempted to do the awareness thing today but completely forgot about it but hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to focus on it more. 

I used to read a lot of people's dream journals because it kept me motivated as some people had some epic dreams which I would've loved to have. I've noticed the dream journal system has changed from last time I checked it, going to take some getting used to. 

I've been having a lot of dreams involving cars, be it driving one, being in the passenger seat or simply, quite morbidly, being ran over or running someone over. I think it's because I've got my driving test on Wednesday and I might be subconsciously stressing out over it.  ::lol::

----------


## CanisLucidus

It's great to hear that you're getting back into your dream journaling Tenacious.  I used a paper journal for several months and really enjoyed the experience.  Particularly nice was being able to include illustrations.  I'm a horrible artist, but these illustrations helped to get these experienced deeply ingrained in my memory.

I also suggest using the opportunity to draw maps.  This gave me a great feel for the geography of the dream and really helps get these worlds burned into your hippocampus.  Unfortunately, because of my lack of time in the mornings and slow handwriting, I've moved over to a typed journal on my Google drive.  But I miss the ability to freehand some illustrations and maps.  Definitely take advantage of this while you're using a paper journal!

Like you, I'm a huge fan of the Dream Journal system!  The imagery you encounter in dreams is just amazing stuff.  It really inspires me to try to get lucid and to really pay attention to my own dream life.  DJ comments have recently been fixed, so it's working much better now that DJ entries can foster much smoother discussion.

Good luck on your driving test!  Just don't start lucid dreaming in the middle of the exam and you're going to do just fine.   ::D:

----------


## Tenacious

^ I've started drawing my dreams in my dream journal, so all those years of learning art in school have finally became useful.  ::D: 

Last night I was able to get a lot of sleep/dreaming and that resulted in some fun dreams and one Lucid Dream!  ::banana:: 

I simply became aware of something being strange and done a reality check (nose plug). Then took part in a stand off between two armies where I fell down a staircase.  ::?: 

Next week I'm going to start doing WBTB again as I've got more free time now, and continue to practice awareness throughout the day. Here's hoping these Lucid Dream's become more frequent now.

----------


## paigeyemps

Congrats Tenacious!  :Party:

----------


## Tenacious

Pleased to report that I've had another Lucid Dream, ( ::banana:: )  it was rather short though, but something happened in it which requires me to ask a question. When I became Lucid, it was through the nose RC after becoming aware of my surroundings, and while I was Lucid I pressed my lips together and tried to breath through my mouth, while still keeping my lips closed. If I do it in real life then my cheeks will simply expand but in the dream, I breathed as normal, as if my mouth was open but it was closed. I don't know how well I explained that, but has anyone else experienced that??

I have been recalling my dreams like always, having some surreal experiences which I find just as interesting as LD's. I've downloaded a dream journal program for my laptop, I'll still use my paper one and then transfer them onto the program when I have time. 

I've already read Stephen Laberge's Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming, so after I finish Clash of Kings I'm going to start reading Lucid Dreaming - Gateway to Inner Self.

Last night, I attempted a Wake Back to Bed for the first time since I started actively trying again. I woke up, recalled my dreams and went to the bathroom, only stayed up for a few minutes and I think that's where I went wrong. The other time's I've done it, I've stayed up for fifteen to thirty minutes, which I think does more for me.

----------


## paigeyemps

Congrats Tenacious!  ::muffin:: 

OOOOOH I have been meaning to try out that RC. The one you just explained where you blow out of your mouth with your mouth closed, yet still being able to breathe s if the air went right through your cheeks. I haven't done it though, but I've read about it a few months ago and i thought it was interesting. Anyway, great job!

----------


## Tenacious

^ I'm going to add that RC to my day to day business as it seems like a really easy quick RC to do. 

Since it's the first of the month, I've decided to draw up a list of goals for the month, and hopefully I'll meet all of them before the end. 

February Goals:
Achieve 5 Lucid Dreams
Recall 30-40 Dreams
Complete the basic TOTM

Also, starting tomorrow, I'll hopefully get my Dream Journal on this site back on the go, I'm considering transfering dreams from my paper journal to my Dreamviews one, not sure yet.

----------


## Tenacious

Last night, I attempted a Wake Back To Bed. I woke up, wrote down what I dreamt about, and then went to the bathroom. I got a drink and I read a bit of Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to Inner Self. Just then tried to MILD as I was falling asleep. I didn't have a Lucid Dream, but the dream that I did have - from what I remember - started in the bathroom where I had just been to in the WBTB attempt. I'm not disheartened though by not having a LD, there's always tonight, right? 

As for the goals that I posted above, no Lucid Dreams this month so I haven't made progress to the LD goal. As for how many dreams I've recalled, I've decided to count the Dream Fragments that I have nightly as just one dream for that night, and the full dreams that I can remember as well. At the moment I stand at six dreams for the month, if I was counting the fragments separately it'd be about fifteen dreams for the month. 

Also, the drawings that I do in my DJ are improving, so I guess that's progress at something, haha.

----------


## Chimpertainment

Hey tenacious! 

Your progress is amazing! Nightmares are some of the most useful dreams because they tell us where you might be going wrong. Then we can correct whatever that might be and have even more useful dreams. Every dream in my opinion is an opportunity to learn and grow. Each one is a small piece of a larger picture. 
keep it up!  :smiley:

----------


## Tenacious

Thank you for the kind words.  :smiley: 

I think I'm going to not only meet my goal of recalled dreams, but I think I'm going to smash right through it. Now that I think about it, I should have set a higher goal for that, but I'll do that next month. No Lucid Dreams this month, but I'm sure those will come eventually.

I've started meditating every day, seven minutes a day for a week, then upping that time with every passing week. Starting out slow.  :tongue2:

----------


## Tenacious

Small update here. 

Not much has been happening, just recalling my Dreams and working on ADA and MILDing before bed and during WBTB's. I have noticed though, that recently, when I dream, I get the feeling that something isn't right, like I'm on the verge of realizing that it's a dream. It's a strange feeling that I can't really describe, it feels like I'm an inch away from becoming Lucid. I guess that's progress, just got to go that extra inch.  ::?:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Not much has been happening, just recalling my Dreams and working on ADA and MILDing before bed and during WBTB's. I have noticed though, that recently, when I dream, I get the feeling that something isn't right, like I'm on the verge of realizing that it's a dream. It's a strange feeling that I can't really describe, it feels like I'm an inch away from becoming Lucid. I guess that's progress, just got to go that extra inch.



Sounds good, Tenacious!  I like what I'm hearing in this update.  The fact that you get that feeling and get _so close_ means that you just need the slightest push to tip you over into lucidity.  Your hard work is clearly paying off.

IMO, you're already off on the right foot by talking about it in your workbook.  I'd suggest keeping that feeling firmly in your mind, reviewing the situations that led to the feeling and thinking to yourself, "You know, I _really_ should have known it was a dream at that point."  Don't beat yourself up, of course, but just give your mind that gentle correction and resolve to _remember_ that any given moment may be nothing more than a dream.

And if you find yourself feeling that similar sensation in waking life, give yourself a little bit of a jolt and really question your reality.  Truly ask yourself "is this all a dream?" and then demand proof that you're experiencing waking reality.  Give the question a sense of suddenness and urgency so that you get that strong kick of prospective memory when you need it most.  During this time, really make sure that you and the world around you all make sense, that you remember how you got there.

I think that if you do all of that, you will get that last lousy inch that you need to hit another LD!  I'm excited for you... let us know how things go!

----------


## Tenacious

Hey all, 

A couple of days ago, an interesting dream happened (at least, to me  :tongue2: ) - I was inside my house and someone broke in, and made me slit one of my friends throat, I remember feeling sick with all the blood flowing out, and then I woke up and I still felt a little sick because of the dream. 

I'm good amount of pages into the book, Lucid Dreaming - Gateway to Inner Self, which has made be want to ask a Dream Character so many questions, before I didn't really think about things like that but I've added that to my goals for the month.

 My recall continues to be as steady as ever. The things that I think I'm struggling with right now are:

*ADA -* When I started doing ADA, I found it easy to focus on everything, but now I find I'm getting caught up in my thoughts more and more, forgetting to remain aware in the moment, I think that's what's stopping me from becoming Lucid more often. Also, I now find it a bit difficult to focus on more than one sense at a time, like if I focus on taste then I'll completely forget about the others. 

*WBTB -* This isn't really a struggle, I don't really find this difficult, it's just finding the right time frame to stay awake and what to do. The WBTB that was successful I stayed awake for an hour I think, and actually went outside for a walk, which ended in a slight jog, being this was at 5am, people might have been thinking this guy is extremely strange  ::?: . I've tried the hour WBTB again but only done a few things in the house and didn't become Lucid, but most times I've done 5 - 15 minute ones, reading a book for a few minutes when I wake up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I like your idea of asking DCs questions. Since they are just a fabrication of our subconscious, it might give us a key into how they work. Then maybe they'll cooperate better in future LDs.  :tongue2:  But seriously, I can't see that as being anything other than helpful and insightful. I'd love to see what would happen when you (or me or anyone), focuses on a particular DC in a dream and see what unfolds.

Anyway, thanks for adding your areas of interest at the end of your post. I need to make a few more tweaks to the class, then I'll start pairing up apprentices with students for more focused attention.

----------


## Tenacious

After not having a Lucid Dream since January, I finally had one last night, my first in February.  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana:: 

Strange thing is  - I didn't even attempt any techniques last night, I simply went to bed and daydreamed until I fell asleep, without telling myself I'll be Lucid. 

Nothing really happened, didn't get a chance to ask a DC some questions nor did I do much of anything. I simply realized I was dreaming and decided to dive through a glass window  ::?:  Not one of my better ideas, it didn't work  ::lol::  I simply bounced off it. Everything was dark and I woke up after that. 

But a Lucid Dream is a Lucid Dream.

----------


## CanisLucidus

*All right!!*  Congratulations on the lucid, Tenacious!   ::banana::  indeed!

Is it typical for you to daydream as you drift off to sleep or was this the first time that you tried it?  Did material from your daydream make its way into the actual dream?

If you can recall anything about the dream during which your DILD occurred, it may help give you a clue as to whether some dream sign or simply the "feel" of the dream tipped you off.

Awesome work!   ::goodjob::

----------


## Tenacious

Thanks, Canis! 

Yeah I usually day dream while drifting to sleep, but I usually daydream about something that I've done previously. For example, if I've played a game of football that day, then I'll daydream about things I could've done differently. But last night I daydreamed about something that's never happened to me, not sure if that played a part. 

I've started doing a reality check when I go through a door way, and last night in the dream I became Lucid after walking through my bedroom door way, so that may have helped. And I still remember the feel of the dream pretty clearly, makes it easier for me now to really feel the difference between the dream world and the world I'm sitting in now.

----------


## paigeyemps

Congrats Tenacious!  ::D: 

PS, there's something different about you...did you change avatars or get an achievement recently? Lol

----------


## Tenacious

^ I changed both my avatar and the little flag from Great Britain to Scotland if that's throwing you off.  :Cheeky: 

I managed to get my sparring partner for BJJ involved in LD'ing, he was skeptical at first, but then after reading up on it, he's really interested. He sent me a text the other day saying how easy he found it recalling his dreams after thinking he didn't dream at all. I'm going to try and convince a few others to give it a shot.

As for myself, I've continued my practices, I need to get back into MILD'ing before bed though, been slacking on that front. Also, not done a WBTB in a while, so I'll do one soon. ADA is still being practiced, I've decided for now - to focus on a couple of senses rather than focusing on all of them. 

I've also noticed more things from my day are seeping into my Dreams, like the other night after walking home from a nightclub I had a dream about being back in the club. TV Shows are doing the same, I've had a few Game of Thrones and Walking Dead themed dreams recently. 

One of my goals for February was to recall thirty dreams. I've had a couple of days where I've been busy and not been able to jot stuff down, but the majority time I was able to, and thus I stand at 34 for the month. 

I've got four nights to get four Lucid Dreams to complete my LD goal for the month, and I'm thinking why the hell not?? I can do that.  :wink2: 

Anyway's, apologies for not updating sooner but I hope that covered all bases.

----------


## Tenacious

Since I started actively trying to Lucid Dream late last year, the nightmares that I used to have suddenly stopped. I had the odd one here and there, but nothing major and they wouldn't last long. I had one last night, and I should point out that nightmares don't bother me any more, but this one did. It was a combination of what happened in it, and the fact that I had many, many false awakenings, which I think amplified the nightmarish feel. I'm going to write it up and post it in the Dream Journal system here in a few minutes.

Tomorrow, I'll post what goals I achieved in February and what ones I didn't and also get a March goal list sorted.

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey Tenacious! I'm so happy to hear your nightmares pretty much stopped. Too bad about the disturbing one you recently had though  :Sad:  It's probably just normal to have some bits resurface every now and then, so I hope you don't worry about it!

----------


## Tenacious

Thanks, Paige.  :smiley: 

-

I've finally managed to update my Dream Journal on this site, and intend on keeping it updated, I won't post fragments but I'll post Dreams that are memorable/substantial to me. 

I recalled around thirty five dreams last month, so my goal for this month stands at getting over forty dreams recalled which shouldn't be so difficult. I didn't meet my goal for five lucid dreams, I only had one but I know I can get more than that per month so I'll be keeping my goal as five for this month. 

*Goals for March:*
- 40 Dreams
- 5 Lucid Dreams
- Have an in depth conversation with a DC
- Practice levitation.
- Practice fire manipulation.
The reason for the last two, is I want to ask a DC to tell me something about myself that I don't know, I'm interested to see the response, also I may tell them they don't exist for giggles. And the water thing, is because in a previous LD I was able to, rather easily, levitate a car and throw it at something. I figured I'll attempt to practice that some more and add in the fire bending/manipulation as well. 

I'm going to scour through the 1000 things to do in a LD thread and add some more goals to this so check back in a few days for more goals. 

I'm going to attempt to MILD every night before bed for the month, and seeing what focusing solely on one technique will do for me. I'll continue my ADA and attempt WBTB a couple of times per week but MILD will be the main focus.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Great update.  First of all, congratulations on getting those nightmares stopped!  That is huge all by itself, even setting aside your lucids and your high level of dream recall.  I'm really pleased to hear this.   ::content:: 

Your goals for march look perfect.  It's great to have several concrete goals to work toward, and things like levitation will come in handy over and over.

I hadn't realized that you had an early car-tossing experience!   ::lol::   The great thing is that once you have done anything once in an LD, you know that _somehow_ you can make it happen again.  Think often of your success with that mega-levitation and it'll give you confidence for your next attempts!   ::goodjob2:: 

MILD before bed should be great.  You're probably already intending to do this, but I'd run another round of MILD after the WBTB.  That is when it's at its very best.  Your chances for lucidity rise dramatically on those WBTB nights.

----------


## Tenacious

Thanks, Canis.  :smiley: 

Now that I've been Lucid a few times I think that's making it easier for me as I can now feel the difference between a dream and reality. And I do plan on implementing MILD whenever I do WBTB. I'm just going to experiment with how long I stay awake for, I've read some people only stay awake for a few minutes while others stay awake for hours. 

Oh, and I just noticed, congratz on the green.  :Cheeky: 

--

As for what happened last night, I only recalled fragments, which included eating ice cream on a rollercoaster and finding a sword in my bathtub  ::?: . Tonight, I'll continue my MILD attempts and do a WBTB also, planning to stay up for longer than I usually do and see if that changes anything.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Now that I've been Lucid a few times I think that's making it easier for me as I can now feel the difference between a dream and reality. And I do plan on implementing MILD whenever I do WBTB. I'm just going to experiment with how long I stay awake for, I've read some people only stay awake for a few minutes while others stay awake for hours.



Yes, experimentation is the way to go!  OpheliaBlue pointed me to this great study from Steven LaBerge where they were trying to determine optimal WBTB length.  WBTB of >30 minutes showed some excellent results.  The paper's a good read and is what ultimately convinced me to try a longer WBTB: Wakefulness Makes Lucidity More Likely  (I do about 30 minutes these days.)

But as you said, nothing trumps practical results.  Finding what works for you is what it's all about in the end.  The theory just helps guide us there and makes us consider things we might not have otherwise.





> Oh, and I just noticed, congratz on the green.



Thanks buddy, I appreciate it!   ::D:

----------


## Tenacious

Cheers for the link, was very interesting to read. 

--

The WBTB that I attempted a day or two ago, I slept right through my alarm so I'll need to up the volume on it. I downloaded an alarm from the google play store to my phone, and you don't need to press a button to stop it, you simply need to wave your hand over the phone, as the front facing camera will detect the movement and that will stop it. I'm not sure it will work as well as it says but if it does I believe that could help me as I won't have to look at blinding light to turn my alarm off. 

I wasn't able to recall much of any dreams last night, I wasn't staying in my regular bed so I don't know if that played a part or if it was something else. 

I've been struggling recently to remember my ADA practice, as I keep getting caught up in what I'm doing, not thinking about it and going on auto pilot. And when I'm going somewhere, I usually start to daydream as I walk, so I was wondering if there's anyway I could use that to my benefit?

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I've been struggling recently to remember my ADA practice, as I keep getting caught up in what I'm doing, not thinking about it and going on auto pilot. And when I'm going somewhere, I usually start to daydream as I walk, so I was wondering if there's anyway I could use that to my benefit?



I wouldn't worry too much about this.  I'm like you -- I don't practice true "all-day" awareness.  My job and my life requires me to often turn my attention to other things, so it's very common for my awareness to ebb and flow.

The way that I used this to my advantage is to simply notice those moments when my awareness has slipped.  I give myself this little mnemonic jolt like I forgot to pay a bill or pick up something important at the grocery.  Then I immediately prove to myself that this isn't a dream by quickly going through a series of question to myself about whether my circumstances make sense, whether my identity makes sense, whether my body feels right, whether I even _have_ a body, etc.

I recommend taking those moments to prove to yourself that your place in the world makes sense.  That habit is, IMO, far more likely to carry over to the dream than the practice of truly paying attention to everything throughout the day.  Perhaps I'm just not a high enough level practitioner, but until that day comes, I like the idea of using these moments as a further _boost_ to my LD practice.

Does that make sense?

Edit: I posted some related thoughts here: http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...ml#post1996498

----------


## Tenacious

Thanks for the advice  :smiley:   I've started doing what you do instead of attempting to be aware all day. 

I have the day off tomorrow, so I'm going to attempt a one hour plus WBTB and see if that changes anything. Will report on the results tomorrow.

My recalls still in good shape, the odd day where it's difficult to remember much but I'm not really worried about that.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Thanks for the advice   I've started doing what you do instead of attempting to be aware all day. 
> 
> I have the day off tomorrow, so I'm going to attempt a one hour plus WBTB and see if that changes anything. Will report on the results tomorrow.
> 
> My recalls still in good shape, the odd day where it's difficult to remember much but I'm not really worried about that.



Great, sounds like everything is on course then!

Yeah, while it's possible to try to be aware as much as possible, I find that there is just no realistic way *for me* to have total awareness throughout the day.  It simply fades out at times when I become engrossed in a problem, a conversation, some concern, etc.  What makes all the difference, I think, is taking advantage of the situation so you can practice getting that awareness back.  Once I know I've lost it, I regain it.  Losing it is inevitable for me, but it presents a great opportunity to feel that moment of regaining it.

When you think about it, this is what DILDs are always like -- one moment you're on rails, going wherever the dream plot takes you, and the next _something_ has made you remember that your awareness has slipped.  Those are the moments we're practicing for!

Good thinking taking advantage of your day off by trying the slightly more "extreme" length of WBTB.  It's always nice if you can take the "OMG I've gotta be ready for that big presentation tomorrow!!" stresses out of your LD attempts.  Looking forward to hearing how this goes.

----------


## Tenacious

I'm only just able to report this now, but in regards to when I done that longer-ish WBTB: I managed to have a brief Lucid Dream  ::banana:: , but it was cut short because my new puppy somehow managed to get in the room and jumped on me, waking me up. I'm still happy I managed to achieve a Lucid Dream, even if it didn't really get a chance to get started, and I'm going to attempt another longer-ish WBTB tonight and see if I get the same results. 

My recall continues to be steady, I usually manage to recall a few fragments and at least one full coherent dream every night. I had an interesting experience last night, where I was in a car where Nate Diaz, of all people, told me that I may be dreaming, for some reason I ignored him and woke up. But I didn't really wake up, looking back I now realize it was a false awakening, so I really need to start doing reality checks when I wake up, to make sure I start to catch these FA's.

I feel like, I've made some good progress since I started in November of last year. My recall has improved a lot from when I started when I could only remember a feeling or a small fragment, I've had a few lucid dreams, not as many as I'd like but I'm getting there I feel. It's even helped me in regards to my sleep schedule, aha. Just gotta' keep that motivation up, lol.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I'm only just able to report this now, but in regards to when I done that longer-ish WBTB: I managed to have a brief Lucid Dream , but it was cut short because my new puppy somehow managed to get in the room and jumped on me, waking me up. I'm still happy I managed to achieve a Lucid Dream, even if it didn't really get a chance to get started, and I'm going to attempt another longer-ish WBTB tonight and see if I get the same results. 
> 
> My recall continues to be steady, I usually manage to recall a few fragments and at least one full coherent dream every night. I had an interesting experience last night, where I was in a car where Nate Diaz, of all people, told me that I may be dreaming, for some reason I ignored him and woke up. But I didn't really wake up, looking back I now realize it was a false awakening, so I really need to start doing reality checks when I wake up, to make sure I start to catch these FA's.
> 
> I feel like, I've made some good progress since I started in November of last year. My recall has improved a lot from when I started when I could only remember a feeling or a small fragment, I've had a few lucid dreams, not as many as I'd like but I'm getting there I feel. It's even helped me in regards to my sleep schedule, aha. Just gotta' keep that motivation up, lol.



All right, Tenacious!!  Right on!   ::breakitdown::   Congratulations on that LD!

While it's still only a single experiment, it certainly looks like the long WBTB was a success for you!  About how long did you stay up for this WBTB?

And LOL @ ignoring Nate Diaz.  No worries there, dude.  Recently, I totally ignored my own dad when he told me _multiple times_ in a non-lucid dream that I was dreaming.  Dreaming brains just don't quite work right sometimes.   ::chuckle::   Good idea on integrating more reality checks to catch those false awakenings, though.  Those things can be unbelievably convincing but they are total lucid dreaming freebies if you can catch em.  OpheliaBlue catches tons of her LDs because she has gotten so good at catching false awakenings.

And yes, you have done very well with your progress.   ::content::   Glad to hear that the sleep schedule has improved as a side effect.  I got the same benefit myself and finally got a sense for how tired I was before I actually tried getting some sleep every once in a while for dream work.   ::D: 

I know that you were planning on giving the long WBTB another go tonight, so I'm looking forward to hearing how it went.  Will you have the opportunity to implement this fairly regularly?

----------


## Tenacious

^I won't be able to do the longer WBTB on a regular basis, perhaps at most once a week, which is unfortunate because I've had some really good results with it. I done them for about an hour and fifteen minutes, spent most of the time looking over my dream journal and reading some threads on here on my phone, then I do MILD for ten minutes and eventually fall asleep. 

---

Pleased to report that I had another Lucid Dream as a result of the prolonged WBTB that I attempted for the second time! This time I wasn't awoken by the dog, I'd say it lasted around five minutes, and it consisted of attempting to fly and eventually succeeding. I continued to fly around for a bit, thinking of what to do next, but I woke up, and made sure to do a reality check to make sure it wasn't a FA.

So all in all, it's been a good week for me.  :tongue2:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> ^I won't be able to do the longer WBTB on a regular basis, perhaps at most once a week, which is unfortunate because I've had some really good results with it. I done them for about an hour and fifteen minutes, spent most of the time looking over my dream journal and reading some threads on here on my phone, then I do MILD for ten minutes and eventually fall asleep.



Sounds great.  There's nothing wrong with making the longer WBTB more of a "special thing" that you reserve for nights where you have a little more slack in your schedule and a little bit less to worry about the next day.  I think you'll find yourself really starting to look forward to those nights!





> Pleased to report that I had another Lucid Dream as a result of the prolonged WBTB that I attempted for the second time! This time I wasn't awoken by the dog, I'd say it lasted around five minutes, and it consisted of attempting to fly and eventually succeeding. I continued to fly around for a bit, thinking of what to do next, but I woke up, and made sure to do a reality check to make sure it wasn't a FA.
> 
> So all in all, it's been a good week for me.



Tenacious!!  This is great stuff, man.  It's awesome that this worked twice in a row for you and resulting in these quality LDs.  That's something huge to remember -- you are _very likely_ to have a lucid dream on any night where you give it your all and choose to have one.

Indeed, what a week for you!  I hope that this is giving you an idea of what you're capable of.  I'm glad to see you experiencing the depth of your own potential.  Very exciting!

 ::cheers::

----------


## Tenacious

^Thanks! I know what you mean about making it a special thing, because I know I've had some success with it, I'm looking forward to the day I can do it again, which hopefully will be pretty soon. 

I haven't been able to dedicate much time to MILD this week before I go to sleep, I've got my first professional MMA fight coming up on Saturday, so I've been working really hard in the lead up to that, leading to me being exhausted by the time I get to bed. After Saturday, I should be able to dedicate more time to Lucid Dreaming after this weekend though, and I'm really looking forward to attempting more WBTB's and getting my MILD back on the go. 

I don't know if this is because of how tired I am when I go to sleep now, but my dreams lately have been extremely vivid. I'm kind of disappointed that it hasn't resulted in a couple of lucid dreams but they've been entertaining in their own right despite being normal dreams.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I haven't been able to dedicate much time to MILD this week before I go to sleep, I've got my first professional MMA fight coming up on Saturday, so I've been working really hard in the lead up to that, leading to me being exhausted by the time I get to bed. After Saturday, I should be able to dedicate more time to Lucid Dreaming after this weekend though, and I'm really looking forward to attempting more WBTB's and getting my MILD back on the go.



Wow, man, that is awesome!!  :bravo:  Congratulations on taking your first fight as a pro!  Dude, this is huge.  I am really, really excited for you.

You're doing everything right -- preparing for that match is exactly where your focus should be.  Let your body get loads of deep sleep.  If you're exhausted, your body will naturally gravitate toward the type of sleep that you need the most.  During this time, it probably goes without saying that any middle-of-the-night alarms should be discarded.  You'll want to be as fresh and well-rested as possible when you step into the cage.  (Ring?)

Really awesome, man.  When I was watching the first UFCs as a kid I totally wanted to fight MMA!  (I guess they called it "no holds barred" back then.)  Then I realized that I didn't very much like the idea of being punched, so that was right out the window.   ::D:   But you're living one of my childhood fantasy jobs!  Next you have to be a firefighter or a ninja to do the rest of em.   ::lol:: 





> I don't know if this is because of how tired I am when I go to sleep now, but my dreams lately have been extremely vivid. I'm kind of disappointed that it hasn't resulted in a couple of lucid dreams but they've been entertaining in their own right despite being normal dreams.



That's interesting.  Just one theory to throw out there is that if you go to bed very tired but then get plenty of sleep, you may be getting a load of deep sleep, then REM rebound in the morning.

Best of luck with the dreaming and the punching / choking / submitting of your opponent this weekend!  Hey... it's not Carlos Condit again is it?   :Cheeky:

----------


## Tenacious

Haha, thanks a lot! I'm fighting in a four sided cage so it's a bit different from the norm.  :Cheeky:  I was the same as you, the first time I watched a UFC event I was instantly hooked. I believe it was UFC 47 was the first event that I saw, Chuck Liddell and Tito Ortiz headlined if I remember correctly. I remember thinking, "I could take these guys"  ::?:  Do you still watch it now? Any favourite fighters or favourite weight class to watch? If I ever make it to UFC or Bellator then I'll make sure to have a DV logo on the poster that they hang on the cage  ::lol:: . I'm not fighting Condit unfortunately, he was too scared so he took on Hendricks instead.  :wink2: 

Last night, even though I didn't attempt to, I managed to attain another Lucid Dream ( ::banana:: ), I didn't do WBTB or do MILD, it just happened. Nothing really happened, as I forgot every single goal, I couldn't remember a thing aha. Thanks to you, Canis, I now have another lucid goal - create a ninja army for myself to set on any one I want.  ::evil::  It can go with my dragon army.  ::banana:: 

Anyways, hopefully I'll report back on Sunday morning with a win, and then I can get back on the Lucid track with some prolonged WBTB's. I've just realized I used an abundance of smilies, apologies for that. ( :tongue2: )

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey congrats on another lucid!

I would recommend that every night before bed, recite 1 or 2 goals and make yourself memorize them. You can do this too when you WBTB, but I realize you didn't this last time. Anyway, it really helps you remember them if you think about them right before going back to sleep.. even fantasizing about them during the day. Good luck!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Haha, thanks a lot! I'm fighting in a four sided cage so it's a bit different from the norm.  I was the same as you, the first time I watched a UFC event I was instantly hooked. I believe it was UFC 47 was the first event that I saw, Chuck Liddell and Tito Ortiz headlined if I remember correctly. I remember thinking, "I could take these guys"  Do you still watch it now? Any favourite fighters or favourite weight class to watch? If I ever make it to UFC or Bellator then I'll make sure to have a DV logo on the poster that they hang on the cage . I'm not fighting Condit unfortunately, he was too scared so he took on Hendricks instead.



Awesome.  No, the four-sided cage configuration is a new one on me.  Wow, I could see a fighter wanting to get his/her opponent trapped and beaten down in the corner.  It seems like it'd be much tougher to escape from that sharp of a corner.  Very interesting...

I catch UFC updates on the net but I haven't watched too many shows lately!  We used to be a lot more into it (kept up with The Ultimate Fighter and all that) but as we had kids, it got tougher to stay caught up!





> Last night, even though I didn't attempt to, I managed to attain another Lucid Dream (), I didn't do WBTB or do MILD, it just happened. Nothing really happened, as I forgot every single goal, I couldn't remember a thing aha. Thanks to you, Canis, I now have another lucid goal - create a ninja army for myself to set on any one I want.  It can go with my dragon army.



Beautiful!!   ::banana::  indeed!  I tell you, you've gotta love those "freebies" that come from out of nowhere.  Of course, these aren't _actual_ freebies.  They're still very much a product of your intent, awareness, and the work you've put into LD in the past.  Ophelia's advice about having a couple really exciting goals in mind is perfect.  When you've got that "short list" of stuff that you just can't wait to try in an LD it's very motivating!  And for me, it's a lot easier for these really exciting waking life memories to pierce through to the dream world and get me heading in the right direction.





> Anyways, hopefully I'll report back on Sunday morning with a win, and then I can get back on the Lucid track with some prolonged WBTB's. I've just realized I used an abundance of smilies, apologies for that. ()



Looking forward to it!  You don't need luck of any kind, but good luck nonetheless.

And don't worry about the smilies.  They're free, and besides... you definitely earned em all with that LD last night!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Tenacious

> Hey congrats on another lucid!
> 
> I would recommend that every night before bed, recite 1 or 2 goals and make yourself memorize them. You can do this too when you WBTB, but I realize you didn't this last time. Anyway, it really helps you remember them if you think about them right before going back to sleep.. even fantasizing about them during the day. Good luck!



Thanks! And thanks for the advice as well, I'll make sure to do that from now on. 

--

I've got a couple of days off later in the week, which I've earmarked for two prolonged WBTB attempts, so I'm hoping the last couple weren't just flukes and I can pick up at least one from these attempts. With my schedule easing up, I'm not as tired when I get to bed so I can MILD now without getting distracted because of tiredness or whatever. 

I've noticed recently, my dreams switching from first person to third person quite a bit. I usually always dreamt in first person so it was a bit strange seeing myself from a far doing dream things. 

Sadly, I have no Lucid's to report but some surreal dreams such as playing fetch with a great white shark, and running around telling people that I'm a ninja, which I think Canis inspired.  :tongue2: 

On a sidenote, one of my friends who I told about Lucid Dreaming, told me that she had "one of those lucid thingy's" and woke up with a feeling of euphoria. So I'm glad I got one of my friends involved in lucid dreaming. 

On another side note, I won my fight. All I need now is another Lucid to close out a pretty good month.  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I've got a couple of days off later in the week, which I've earmarked for two prolonged WBTB attempts, so I'm hoping the last couple weren't just flukes and I can pick up at least one from these attempts. With my schedule easing up, I'm not as tired when I get to bed so I can MILD now without getting distracted because of tiredness or whatever. 
> 
> I've noticed recently, my dreams switching from first person to third person quite a bit. I usually always dreamt in first person so it was a bit strange seeing myself from a far doing dream things.



Good!  Prolonged WBTB opportunities will give you that extra bit of juice that can help you get lucid.  You're doing the right thing by listening to your body and tackling these when you're fresh.  I sometimes get a little too aggressive and attempt WBTB when I shouldn't.  Lucids are mighty tempting things for me!

The 3rd person switch is interesting.  You could try integrating this just a bit into your awareness practices.  As you reach one of those moments where you realize awareness has slipped, this is when you question your reality.  One of the basic things you can check is whether you have a dream body.  After that, you can move on to things like whether the world  makes sense, the plot you're following makes sense, whether you remember how you got there, etc.  But something physical like being separated from your dream body is pretty quick to check!





> Sadly, I have no Lucid's to report but some surreal dreams such as playing fetch with a great white shark, and running around telling people that I'm a ninja, which I think Canis inspired.



LOL.  That is awesome!  You are living every one of my childhood dream jobs, man!  Every last one!





> On a sidenote, one of my friends who I told about Lucid Dreaming, told me that she had "one of those lucid thingy's" and woke up with a feeling of euphoria. So I'm glad I got one of my friends involved in lucid dreaming.



Sweet!  I am "okay" at getting people interested and non-horrified at the idea of lucid dreaming, but it's very rare that I actually inspire anyone to really put in the work necessary to have a lucid dream.  How'd you share LD with her in such a way that she was receptive enough to try it?  I'd like to get better at this.





> On another side note, I won my fight. All I need now is another Lucid to close out a pretty good month.



 ::breakitdown::   Congratulations!!  I'm super happy to hear that!  Didn't doubt it for a second.   ::goodjob2::   Great work, man.  Any chance we can get a fight description?   ::D:

----------


## Tenacious

Thanks for the kind words! I'll make sure to do what you suggested regarding the third person dreams, can't hurt to add it into my awareness practices. And yeah, I totally get what you mean about the over eagerness/aggressive part, I've had to reign myself in a couple of times, aha. 

I don't really know how I got her interested in lucid dreaming, I simply mentioned it in a conversation and I got a call that night where she told me she had read some stuff on it and wanted to know more. I didn't pretend to me a master of lucid dreaming, just told her what I knew and what worked for me while trying to attain them. Out of all the people I've told, she's probably the only one that has gone and put effort into it. Must just have more of an open mind to others, as some of the others have laughed at the notion of controlling their dreams. Their loss though.  :Shades wink: 

I should open a booth!!  ::D: 

Basically, it was a three round fight, each round five minutes long. I won in the first round at around four minutes, I managed to rock him with a high right kick to the head, he fell to the ground but was still defending himself from my punches when I was trying to finish it. So instead of wasting energy with punching, I waited until he tried to move and I grabbed an arm, and managed to get an arm bar submission win! Obviously it was that dream with Rousey teaching me how do crisp arm bars which got me the W  :Cheeky:  I haven't got that many battle scars from it, just a bruised lower leg and a cut below my right eye so alls good, aha.

On a dreaming related note,

I had a nightmare last night where I was being chased by the thing from Paranormal Activity and then my teeth started falling out. I put the Paranormal Activity element down to the fact I watched the fourth one on Monday night but I don't know about the teeth element. 

I'm doing a prolonged WBTB tonight, so if any demons or ghosts show up, then I swear they'll regret it.  ::sniper::

----------


## Tenacious

I had a Lucid Dream last night ( ::banana:: )! It was the longest Lucid I've had bar none, I've just got to work on my control, as some stuff I could do and others I couldn't. I didn't use any technique last night, simply went to bed and hoped for the best. I was able to have a longer sleep than usual this morning as I woke up later, so maybe that was a factor. I remember a lot more dreams last night than I usually do which I think may be as a result of sleeping longer. 

The WBTB that I attempted the other night didn't go as planned. I got woke up, recalled my dream, it was a nightmare again, but couldn't get back to sleep.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I don't really know how I got her interested in lucid dreaming, I simply mentioned it in a conversation and I got a call that night where she told me she had read some stuff on it and wanted to know more. I didn't pretend to me a master of lucid dreaming, just told her what I knew and what worked for me while trying to attain them. Out of all the people I've told, she's probably the only one that has gone and put effort into it. Must just have more of an open mind to others, as some of the others have laughed at the notion of controlling their dreams. Their loss though.



Nice!  To me the idea of dream control is incredibly exciting, so I'm always a little surprised how hard it is for it to sink in for some people.  The ability to experience literally _anything you can imagine!_  Sounds like a lot of it is down to just picking a person that's receptive enough to grasp the mind-blowing array of possibilities that open to the lucid dreamer.  She must be super cool.  Dare I say _girlfriend material?_  ::goodjob2:: 





> Basically, it was a three round fight, each round five minutes long. I won in the first round at around four minutes, I managed to rock him with a high right kick to the head, he fell to the ground but was still defending himself from my punches when I was trying to finish it. So instead of wasting energy with punching, I waited until he tried to move and I grabbed an arm, and managed to get an arm bar submission win! Obviously it was that dream with Rousey teaching me how do crisp arm bars which got me the W  I haven't got that many battle scars from it, just a bruised lower leg and a cut below my right eye so alls good, aha.



You are the man!  Ha ha, as you got to the armbar, I was immediately thinking of your Rhonda Rousey dream even before you pointed it out!   ::lol::   And a head kick!!  So you drop the dude with a high kick, follow him to the ground, and take an arm... so awesome.  I don't think I could choreograph anything cooler than that.  Wish I could've seen it!





> I had a Lucid Dream last night ()! It was the longest Lucid I've had bar none, I've just got to work on my control, as some stuff I could do and others I couldn't. I didn't use any technique last night, simply went to bed and hoped for the best. I was able to have a longer sleep than usual this morning as I woke up later, so maybe that was a factor. I remember a lot more dreams last night than I usually do which I think may be as a result of sleeping longer. 
> 
> The WBTB that I attempted the other night didn't go as planned. I got woke up, recalled my dream, it was a nightmare again, but couldn't get back to sleep.



All right, congratulations on the lucid!   ::goodjob::   Sounds like it was a very successful one for you, given the length.  I know that your control attempts were a bit mixed, but all of that'll come with time and practice.  What sort of control did you have trouble with?

----------


## Tenacious

Ahaha, girlfriend material? We'll see.  ::bigteeth:: 

My trainer has a video of the fight which I have to look over when I get back into training, I'll see if I can get it and upload it to youtube or something. What I did sounds slick, but when I done it I was panicking so much so it will probably look awkward lol.   ::chuckle:: 

I struggled with pretty much controlling anything, I think it was because I didn't stabilize the dream, so I'll have to remind myself to do that next time.

---

* Beginning of April Post*

At the beginning of March, I laid out these goals:

_Recall 40 Dreams
Attain 5 Lucid Dreams
Practice Levitation
Practice Fire Manipulation
Have an in depth conversation with a DC_

Im pleased to say that I managed to recall more than forty dreams, forty three to be exact according to my paper DJ. But I only attained four Lucid Dreams, I was one off having five but Im still pleased I had four. I wasnt able to do any of the bottom three in the lucids that I had. 

Overall, despite not being able to attain four out of five out of my goals, I feel quite happy with my progress this month, now I need to carry on my momentum to April.

I dedicated March to MILD/WBTB and although I didnt do MILD for a few nights because of extreme tiredness, I feel pleased with the fact I was able to stick to a technique for a month. 

*April Goals:*

_Recall 45 Dreams (Adding 5 more shouldnt be a problem I think)
Attain 5 Lucid Dreams (I still want to attain 5 Lucids before upping this goal, slow and steady and all that jazz)
Post A Dream In My DV DJ Every Day (I have neglected my online DJ so much, so I hope I can post the memorable dreams that I have, which should hopefully be one or two per day)
Summon And Ride A Dragon (Ive been watching Game of Thrones, and reading the books, aha)
Eat Something (I havent done this, and Ive heard/read amazing things on it so Im eager to try it)_

Im going to stick with MILD + WBTB for April as I had some success with it in March. I havent attempted WILD, so I may attempt that maybe once or twice in the next month but the main focus will be on MILD + WBTB. 

Anyways, I hope everyone have been having a good Easter!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Ahaha, girlfriend material? We'll see. 
> 
> My trainer has a video of the fight which I have to look over when I get back into training, I'll see if I can get it and upload it to youtube or something. What I did sounds slick, but when I done it I was panicking so much so it will probably look awkward lol.



Ah dude, that would be sick if you could get it uploaded to Youtube!!  I would really dig seeing you put that dude down with a head kick!   ::goodjob2:: 

Excellent beginning-of-the-month update and goals.  You did a great job in March, particularly with the stress and time commitment of training for an MMA fight.  I'm sure that April will bring you lots of success as well.

----------


## Tenacious

> Ah dude, that would be sick if you could get it uploaded to Youtube!!  I would really dig seeing you put that dude down with a head kick!  
> 
> Excellent beginning-of-the-month update and goals.  You did a great job in March, particularly with the stress and time commitment of training for an MMA fight.  I'm sure that April will bring you lots of success as well.



I'm heading back into training tomorrow, so I'll try to smuggle the tape out.  ::chuckle::  And thanks, hopefully April is just as nice to me as March was. 

---

I haven't had any Lucid Dreams to speak off in the last week, but I've had dreams where I've woke up and thought, "I was on the edge of becoming aware" which can only be a good thing. Since I'm not in training until late in the afternoon tomorrow, I'm able to do a WBTB tonight, so hopefully I can become Lucid tonight. The technique's been good to me so far so here's hoping it continues.

On a side note, I finally finished Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to Inner Self today. I started it ages ago, but my Kindle broke, luckily Amazon were very kind and gave me a new one free of charge, even though it was my fault it broke  ::D: . Anyway's, I finished it and was adding it to my GReads account when I noticed the girl that I had told about Lucid Dreaming had added Art of Dreaming and Stephen Laberge's Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming to her "to read" section. The Lucid Dream that she had must have piqued her interest even more, but I'll still take credit for introducing her to LD'ing  :Cool: I've already read ETWOLD but I'll try to get my hands on Art of Dreaming and begin reading that.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I'm heading back into training tomorrow, so I'll try to smuggle the tape out.  And thanks, hopefully April is just as nice to me as March was.



Ah nice!  Hope you didn't get caught!   ::D:   Let me know if you manage to get that posted up anywhere!





> I haven't had any Lucid Dreams to speak off in the last week, but I've had dreams where I've woke up and thought, "I was on the edge of becoming aware" which can only be a good thing. Since I'm not in training until late in the afternoon tomorrow, I'm able to do a WBTB tonight, so hopefully I can become Lucid tonight. The technique's been good to me so far so here's hoping it continues.



That's great.  This means you're close!  When my excitement is building and I've got an LD heading my way, I'll tend to get clusters of these.  They're pretty cool.   :smiley:   Just roll with that excitement and keep those dreams in mind.  These are great dreams to use for MILD -- you can walk through the dream again, becoming fully lucid during that moment of "close call".





> On a side note, I finally finished Lucid Dreaming: Gateway to Inner Self today. I started it ages ago, but my Kindle broke, luckily Amazon were very kind and gave me a new one free of charge, even though it was my fault it broke . Anyway's, I finished it and was adding it to my GReads account when I noticed the girl that I had told about Lucid Dreaming had added Art of Dreaming and Stephen Laberge's Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming to her "to read" section. The Lucid Dream that she had must have piqued her interest even more, but I'll still take credit for introducing her to LD'ing I've already read ETWOLD but I'll try to get my hands on Art of Dreaming and begin reading that.



That is awesome! What an excellent lucid ambassador you are! My wife's utterly, totally disinterested in lucid dreaming. I could use your people skills!   ::lol::

----------


## Tenacious

^ I managed to obtain the video, I just need to get clearance from the organisation which created the fight, before I upload it to youtube.   :tongue2: 

I've been extremely busy lately so I haven't been able to put a lot of effort into becoming Lucid. Don't get me wrong, I've been recalling my Dreams and repeating my goals in my head before bed, but I haven't been able to implement any WBTB's or Dream Incubation into my schedule. But after today, my schedule will begin to clear up which should mean more opportunities and more time to dedicate to this awesome hobby, aha.

Also I've had a couple of interesting dreams have happened to me the past week. In one of the dreams I was reading a book and someone came up to me and started tapping the paper. I got some which I can only describe as tingles going from the base of my head going down by spine. It reminded me off a feeling I used to get in primary school when someone would tap on my paper or when we sat on the floor listening to the teacher and the person behind you would start drawing on your back with their finger. I looked this up when I woke up, and apparently it's called Autonomous sensory meridian response (ASMR). Apparently there's a whole community about it and I watched a youtube video involving tapping and scratching which gave me the same tingles. I don't know, just found it interesting that the dream reminded me of something that I had forgotten a long time ago.

Last night, a really strange thing happened to me. I had a dream that there was a snake in my bed, and when I woke up, I think I was half-asleep but I walked over to my dresser and put a t-shirt on and a pair of shorts because I believed that the snake couldn't bite me if I had more clothes on(I usually sleep in just boxers) and I started searching my bed for the snake. I realized what I was doing and just laughed at the what the dream I had was making me do.

----------


## Xanous

> I've been extremely busy lately so I haven't been able to put a lot of effort into becoming Lucid. Don't get me wrong, I've been recalling my Dreams and repeating my goals in my head before bed, but I haven't been able to implement any WBTB's or Dream Incubation into my schedule. But after today, my schedule will begin to clear up which should mean more opportunities and more time to dedicate to this awesome hobby, aha.



Hey there Tenacious. Don't worry about it. At least you are still putting in some effort. You'll be in an even better place when you can put more time into it.

----------


## Tenacious

Some really good news. I've had two Lucid's in the last two days. ( ::banana:: )  ::banana:: 

The second was really amazing, the first one not so much but I'm pleased that when I do put the effort into it I seem to get some reward.

I've added them to my Dream Journal if anyone wants to check them out.

I find my problem now is not attaining Lucid Dreams (although now I've said that, watch me not have one for months  ::lol:: ), it's prolonging them, stabilizing and controlling them. Ah well, progress!

----------


## Kraom

> Some really good news. I've had two Lucid's in the last two days. ()



 ::dancingcow::  congrats.

----------


## CanisLucidus

All right, man, congratulations on the lucid dreams!!  That's awesome!   ::banana::   I will definitely check those out in your Dream Journal!

And I agree with Xanous -- no worries on not being able to schedule a WBTB.  There's absolutely nothing wrong with saving that technique for when you've got a little more time on your hands and the will to pursue slightly more demanding techs like WBTB.  As for dream incubation, you could try to just falling asleep thinking non-stop about whatever it is you want to dream about.  Same deal if you happen to get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom.  It's not hardcore dream incubation but also has very low "cost of implementation" beyond doing a little thinking as you drift off.

I'll check the DJ to see more about the stabilization and control issues you had, but generally speaking, that stuff gets much better with practice.

Edit:  Also, those ASMR dreams of yours are really interesting!  I don't know that I've ever experienced ASMR.

----------


## Tenacious

Thanks for the advice! 

I've actually got a WBTB planned for tonight so hopefully that heralds a Lucid.  :Cheeky: 

---

I was given the idea by Canis to draw a half snake, half dog thing that was in my previous Lucid Dream which is in my dream journal. I'm no expert at drawing, and I couldn't find any paper without lines but I gave it a shot. I put it in a spoiler in case it stretches the page. Also, I just noticed the head is a little big :/

I was surprised about how much of it I was able to remember in regards to the colouring of it. Still need to come up with a name for it, aha.  ::lol:: 


*Spoiler* for _Pic_:

----------


## paigeyemps

Oh nice! His body looks like a world map, cool.  ::D:

----------


## Phased

> Oh nice! His body looks like a world map, cool.



It does too! That's awesome.. Could be a recurring thing for you! That'd be sweet.

----------


## CanisLucidus

I love the drawing, man!  That's great.  I can't believe some of the cool stuff that dreams coughs up.  A bonus of taking the time to draw it out is that this should really help you retain the memory better.

For anyone that hasn't read it, the inspiration for this drawing was quite an amazing dream.  You should definitely check it out.  Tenacious had a whole menagerie of cool hybrid animals going on: A Haunted Jog & A Lucid Animal Show - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> Oh nice! His body looks like a world map, cool.



Hey, you're right!   ::o:

----------


## Tenacious

Not really got anything worthy enough to update this with but I have got a question.

Lately, my normal dreams have been very, for lack of a better word, boring. Mundane perhaps. Basically, what I'd like to know is if anyone has any ideas how I could get them to be more exciting? For example, rather than having a dream about playing football or being in a lecture, have a dream where something different happens rather than the usual things. I don't know if I worded that correctly, but I hope someone managed to understand that.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Not really got anything worthy enough to update this with but I have got a question.
> 
> Lately, my normal dreams have been very, for lack of a better word, boring. Mundane perhaps. Basically, what I'd like to know is if anyone has any ideas how I could get them to be more exciting? For example, rather than having a dream about playing football or being in a lecture, have a dream where something different happens rather than the usual things. I don't know if I worded that correctly, but I hope someone managed to understand that.



I've been there, man!  I went through a rash of dreams where I was stuck in a meeting at work.  It'd just be me sitting there in a meeting waiting for it to be over.  LOL, so boring.

I appealed for help to a few people that have really interesting dream content and the biggest help seemed to be including more diverse, stimulating daytime experiences as often as possible.  Basically, I tried playing more video games, being a little more adventurous in my daytime behaviors, reading books and watching movie snippets that involved scenarios that I thought would make for interesting dreaming.  Good day residue seems to be the biggest factor.

I also tried to spend time reading dream journals where people have the sorts of dreams I was interested in having.  That seemed to help expand my mind as far as what kind of dream content I should expect to produce.  Some people have really vivid, interesting dream lives and reading about it is kind of contagious.  NewArtemis' journal was particularly helpful because she has a high volume of very vivid adventure and combat dreams with lots of back story, which is a kind of dream that I really enjoy.

Another thing that works for me is strong peppermint tea at WBTB.  The menthol (and to a lesser extent menthone) in peppermint tea seems to generate a high volume of dreaming for me.  Some people get nightmares from it (not me) while others get somewhat amorous dreams from it (yep, me) but the thing I most commonly experience is just an increase in dreaming and imaginative content.  If you're interested in learning more, there's a huge Research thread on it where I and many others still pretty actively turn in peppermint tea experiences: http://www.dreamviews.com/research/1...-enhancer.html

----------


## Xanous

In addition to what CL said... You could try watching something exciting with some great visuals. Doctor Who before bed seems to work great for me. But really it can be anything you like. I think anime is probably the best. Maybe some comic books even. Just an idea. I hope it gets better for you.

----------


## Tenacious

I had a pretty good Walking Dead themed Lucid Dream last night. It was probably the most vivid Lucid Dream I have, even the damn bite was really painful.

In other news, I managed to get my hands on some Peppermint Tea today. I don't know how much menthol is in it, but I hope it affects my dreams like it has for others. Although, I may have to find another way of attaining menthol because I'm not the biggest fan of tea. Just going to hope it's an acquired taste.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I had a pretty good Walking Dead themed Lucid Dream last night. It was probably the most vivid Lucid Dream I have, even the damn bite was really painful.



All right, man, congratulations!   ::goodjob::   Sounds like a really good one.  I'm looking forward to reading it!





> In other news, I managed to get my hands on some Peppermint Tea today. I don't know how much menthol is in it, but I hope it affects my dreams like it has for others. Although, I may have to find another way of attaining menthol because I'm not the biggest fan of tea. Just going to hope it's an acquired taste.



Ah, very nice!  I've had nice dream enhancement effects from 3-bag brews, but I'm sure that every brand (and every tea-drinker) is different.  I've mostly tried mine at WBTB but I think that a number of people have had good results pre-bed as well.

----------


## Tenacious

I tried the tea before bed and then another cup during a WBTB. And, it may have just been a placebo effect, or just a coincidence but I had one of the most surreal dreams I've ever had. I'll post it in my Dream Journal along with the Lucid Dream from a couple of days ago when I get home later tonight.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I tried the tea before bed and then another cup during a WBTB. And, it may have just been a placebo effect, or just a coincidence but I had one of the most surreal dreams I've ever had. I'll post it in my Dream Journal along with the Lucid Dream from a couple of days ago when I get home later tonight.



Ah cool!!   ::happy::   Can't wait to check out the DJ entry.  You may also want to post the experience in the Menthol research thread!  http://www.dreamviews.com/research/1...-enhancer.html

----------


## Tenacious

I posted it in my Dream Journal along with the Lucid from a couple days ago if you want to check it out. It was a pretty strange dream, which may have been the menthol or it may not have been, won't know for sure until I try the tea again. There was a brief moment of Lucidity in it which I remembered while I was typing it up.

Last night, I had another Lucid Dream, it wasn't as long or vivid as the zombie one from a couple of nights ago but I done some cool stuff in it. I'll type that up later as well and post that. Getting the hang of this now.  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I posted it in my Dream Journal along with the Lucid from a couple days ago if you want to check it out. It was a pretty strange dream, which may have been the menthol or it may not have been, won't know for sure until I try the tea again. There was a brief moment of Lucidity in it which I remembered while I was typing it up.
> 
> Last night, I had another Lucid Dream, it wasn't as long or vivid as the zombie one from a couple of nights ago but I done some cool stuff in it. I'll type that up later as well and post that. Getting the hang of this now.



Awesome, I checked out your DJ entry and commented!  That zombie dream _was_ amazing!  And now I see that you had another one last night.  You are on a serious roll, man!  Keep that train running!   ::goodjob::

----------


## Tenacious

Hey guys, it's been a while since I've posted on this site.

For the past couple of months, I've been extremely busy but everything has slowed down now and I'd like to get back into Lucid Dreaming. I had the odd LD during the past few months, something like three, and all three have been a DEILD. Actually, the reason I remembered this site and the reason I suddenly got some motivation for LD'ing is because I nearly had a DEILD this morning and it reminded me of all this. 

So I was wondering, if anyone has any tips for someone that's getting back into the swing of things, after not trying for so long?

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Hey guys, it's been a while since I've posted on this site.
> 
> For the past couple of months, I've been extremely busy but everything has slowed down now and I'd like to get back into Lucid Dreaming. I had the odd LD during the past few months, something like three, and all three have been a DEILD. Actually, the reason I remembered this site and the reason I suddenly got some motivation for LD'ing is because I nearly had a DEILD this morning and it reminded me of all this. 
> 
> So I was wondering, if anyone has any tips for someone that's getting back into the swing of things, after not trying for so long?



Welcome back, Tenacious!  It's great to see you here again!   ::D: 

I'm glad to hear that you've still been having LDs even without really trying.  My advice for getting back into the swing of things is the same as my advice for dry spells or any "repair work" on dreaming practices: _focus on the basics_.  Get lots of sleep, journal your dreams, focus on your induction tech throughout your WBTB, and _believe_ that you're going to have a lucid dream.  Intent and awareness.  They're everything, and they _will_ come back to you quickly if you work on them.

Keep us up to date on how you do!  And hey, delivered any good head kicks lately?   ::goodjob::

----------


## Tenacious

Thanks for the welcome back! Unfortunately, I haven't. Soon though.  ::chuckle:: 

I'll make sure to do all that you suggested. I think once I get my sleep schedule sorted, and have good dream recall again, I'll focus on the DEILD technique. That's a technique that I feel I neglected, or ignored, whilst I was attempting this last time.

----------


## paigeyemps

Welcome back! And let us know how your attempts go  ::D:

----------


## Tenacious

This hasn't gone as planned. My recall is non-existent, save for a couple of fragments and I keep forgetting to practice awareness/do RC's during the day. I used to be good at this, DAMN IT!  ::lol:: 

Any one got any tips for remembering to RC, practice awareness. I set out at the start of the day to remember but end up getting caught up in what I'm doing and forget, lol.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> This hasn't gone as planned. My recall is non-existent, save for a couple of fragments and I keep forgetting to practice awareness/do RC's during the day. I used to be good at this, DAMN IT! 
> 
> Any one got any tips for remembering to RC, practice awareness. I set out at the start of the day to remember but end up getting caught up in what I'm doing and forget, lol.



No worries, dude, awareness work in particular can be very demanding.  For me at least, "all day awareness" just isn't something I can do.  Instead, similar to what Sageous recommends, I suggest trying to maintain your _self-awareness_ as much as possible. Throughout the day, consider yourself and your situation.

Does what you're experiencing make sense?  Are you sure that you're not dreaming?  A significant fraction of your conscious daily life will be spent dreaming... how do you know now is not one of those times?

Your self-awareness will naturally slip throughout the day.  That's okay!  Just catch it as soon as you can, and when you do, _excitedly_ consider the possibility that you may be dreaming.  Demand proof from yourself.  Imagine what you'd do if this were a dream.  And how badass this would be.   ::D: 

Use those moments where awareness slips as an opportunity.

As for recall, I'd say to get the fundamentals squared away first.  Plenty of sleep.  Every time you wake up, try to recall all of your dreams before you even move.  Journal everything, even little snatches of emotion.  Add a WBTB when practical, since this is IMO one of the best tools for enhanced recall and getting lucid.

Nail those basics!  That usually makes all the difference.   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Tenacious

It's been a hell of a long time since I last updated this.

Truth be told, Lucid Dreaming has took a back seat since August of last year. The main reason for that is other interests and ventures which took all of my time. Regardless, that has calmed down now and I figured it would be good to get back into Lucid Dreaming. I'm not even sure if I'm still part of this intro class, but I decided to post this regardless. 

I'm basically starting from scratch so my first goal is to get my recall to a good level before even thinking about possible induction techniques. I'll probably post an update once a week at the end of every week.

----------


## Tenacious

*Update 1:*

Just been focusing on recalling dreams and no techniques this past week. It's worked for the most part, I can remember a dream a night, but I need to start writing them down in detail.

I've had one lucid, which was today when I had a nap since I had a headache. It seemed extremely random as I didn't use any technique. It wasn't anything special, just felt something different and realized I was dreaming. Tried a couple of times to levitate things, it worked on like the fourth try. I had a brief thought of my body lying asleep which woke me.

----------

